

Apple is under investigation for 1B euro tax fraud in Italy - napolux
http://translate.google.it/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmilano.corriere.it%2Fmilano%2Fnotizie%2Fcronaca%2F13_novembre_13%2Ffrode-fiscale-indagini-apple-italia-perquisita-sede-piazza-san-babila-6ebfe3fc-4c74-11e3-b498-cf01e116218a.shtml&act=url

======
gamblor956
Not surprising, nearly everyone in Italy tries to hide money from the Italian
tax authorities and do everything "off the books."

It's bad enough that many (non-Italian) accounting firms won't agree to handle
Italian tax issues (including restructurings) or to review Italian tax returns
or financial statements.

------
genericacct
about time.

